# Wauk A Way Pony Dispersal



## Ellen (May 2, 2010)

I was sad to read about the farm completely dispersing. I knew it was coming, but still so sad. We have decided to adopt a few. A friend of mine is helping too and I wonder who else is homing these amazing ponies. I just feel lucky to own the ones I have, or for them to own me. LOL! And to have a piece of Doc's Legacy. What an honor. So please, let me know, who else is helping?


----------



## krissy3 (May 2, 2010)

I guess no one else is helping. I would if I were there. you will have to let me know about the new horses your adopting.


----------



## chandab (May 2, 2010)

I hadn't heard.

I don't have any ponies, but I'd grab up a couple if I weren't broke and my hubby hadn't put a hold on more horses coming to live here. [He already thinks I have plenty with 10 minis and 3 saddle horses. What does he know?



]


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 2, 2010)

I know it is hard for them but really would be easier to disperse those last ponies if they had some sort of pictures and email? I could be wrong but I think they do not have either


----------



## Ellen (May 2, 2010)

Actually, now Tracy, a granddaughter took over and pictures and email are available. Most ponies are re homed as of now. Ours will be here around the 6th. Pictures are available to view thru Picasso.

But, until now, there was no email, you are right Lisa! Once they stepped into the 2000's the ponies just went. I do believe ther are several 2008 mares, and a few 2004 left.

Krissy, I know you would have had a few shipped home with Chico if you could have.


----------



## krissy3 (May 4, 2010)

Ellen said:


> Actually, now Tracy, a granddaughter took over and pictures and email are available. Most ponies are re homed as of now. Ours will be here around the 6th. Pictures are available to view thru Picasso.
> 
> But, until now, there was no email, you are right Lisa! Once they stepped into the 2000's the ponies just went. I do believe ther are several 2008 mares, and a few 2004 left.
> 
> Krissy, I know you would have had a few shipped home with Chico if you could have.



I have my hands full with 5



and one I am trying to help out. I love my 30 year old donkey to pieces, but life would be a lot easier if he would just peacefully move on in his sleep,Actually NO its not the Donkey thats difficult, he is pretty sweet now, just stinky , its the geldings that rough house all day long that make me crazy



. You should see the bite marks and missing hair all over their face and neck. Chico looks like Rocky Balboa, he is so scraped up he is missing a show this month. they just play play play all day long, running and rearing, and biting. I dont have to exercise them.


----------



## Sandee (May 4, 2010)

I'm not sure I found the site you are referring to but if I did I didn't see many horses on it. I know when I went down last year that he had a couple that I'd like to have but my barn's full now and hubby says if I want more then what I have must go so I'm sort of stuck.


----------



## Ellen (May 4, 2010)

Sandee,

I understand. My hubby said the same thing. I am having them shipped up anyhow. LOL!

If you go to Picasso and create an account and then type in Tracy Transmeir, you will be able to veiw her photo album. One is of all the ponies and the other is what is available now. Even if Hubby won't allow you , they are so pretty to look at!

Her album actually says Wauk A Way Ponies.

Happy hunting. I will try to post the link.

Thank you,

Ellen


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 4, 2010)

For some reason I cant find it. Maybe im doing it wrong.


----------



## Ellen (May 5, 2010)

email me, [email protected]. I will forward you the emails.


----------



## dgrminis (May 6, 2010)

Sorry havent been on the forum for a while so just now saw this... We have been VERY pleased to add 3 of the mares to our family. This is our first venture with shetland ponies so we are hoping all works out well... My husband wasnt thrilled with the idea either but they are here safe and sound and settling in like they have been here always... A friend brought mine back when she went to get hers and she had a trailer full... Between her and the 3 others (including me) she was hauling for we were able to rehome 10 of them....


----------



## Devon (May 10, 2010)

Ellen said:


> email me, [email protected]. I will forward you the emails.


what is this picasso website lol I cannot find it


----------



## midnight star stables (May 19, 2010)

I thought Kay on the forum helped a lot? I also heard the was trouble with reg. papers? And I also thought they were dispersing a year or so ago.... I guess I am very wrong.








They had some stunning ponies, and I send my best. If I could help, I would.





I also couldn't get the Picasso thing to come up? What is the site?


----------



## dgrminis (May 19, 2010)

I never could get the Picassa Albumn to work for me -- Tracy (Doc's Grand-daughter) is who helped me... She sent me the pictures of the horses and talked to me on the phone. She was very helpful and nice to work with. I am not sure about the papers. I know it took alot of work for them to match horses with papers based on markings and names.

I havent talked to Tracy in a week or so but last I knew they had all but 2 of the ponies placed.


----------



## dgrminis (May 25, 2010)

I just heard from Tracy and as of now there are two mares left looking for good homes. They were both born in 2004. If anyone is interested you can e-mail me and I will be glad to give you her contact number.


----------

